
The program that breeds billions of screwworm flies each year (2019) - Amorymeltzer
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/12/north-american-screwworm-barrier/
======
Amorymeltzer
See also: [https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/flesh-
ea...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/flesh-eating-worms-
disease-containment-america-panama/611026/)

